# Mathieu Beverages Taftville CT Soda Bottles



## ponygirl (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi. I am new to this site and am looking for any info on the Mathieu Beverage Co. from Taftville, Ct. emerald green glass soda bottles. I recently found several embossed bottles. The name and city are embossed on both the front and bottom. These are crown top bottles and the seam goes over the lip. All are in very nice condition except for a little dirt inside. Anyone know anything about these and what they might be worth? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2016)

Can you post a picture? LEON


P.S. Welcome to the site.


----------



## ponygirl (Nov 12, 2016)

*Mathieu Beverages Soda Bottles*

Thanks for your reply Leon. I currently cannot post any photos because the cellphone that I have is an old one that does not have email capabilities......Anyone remember Flip Phones ??? LOL. Hopefully I will update my phone soon because trying to get information without a photo is next to impossible. Anything that you may know about this company I would love to hear. Thanks again for your post.


----------



## jk666 (Nov 12, 2016)

Try this...

http://www.threadcity.com/articles/TomBeardsley/sodawater/index5.shtml


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 12, 2016)

I haven't been able to find very much regarding "Mathieu Beverages/Bottling," but perhaps the following will help a little ...

The Bridgeport Post ~ Bridgeport, Connecticut ~ August 20, 1957


 

Their most popular brand of soda pop seems to have been "Rock Water." This particular bottle was described as being dated 1941


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 12, 2016)

I still use a flip phone!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2016)

So do I.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't even use a phone. LOL.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 13, 2016)

I could not live without my Galaxy S7!!!


----------



## ponygirl (Nov 21, 2016)

*Phone Issues*

Thanks to everyone who has responded to my plea for info regarding my green glass Mathieu Beverages bottles. I still am unable to post on my old phone. Had some data time put on an old Tracfone hoping to get the email up and running on that device. Tracfone took my money and minutes, but the damn phone is still screwed up. May have to break the piggy bank to buy the phone I need. If I can ever post photos at some point I will without hesitation. I do want to sell these bottles. They are really nice. See you later.....ponygirl


----------

